# PB-620 not giving enough fuel



## spencerdiesel (May 31, 2018)

Hey all, Ive got one of the grey (fully adjustable carb) echo pb-620 blowers that I got for $50 because it wouldn't rev above idle. After checking the more obvious things first: new fuel line & fuel filter(also rebuilding the carb) and determining the problem was lack of fuel, I removed the limiter caps to see where L & H could get me.

I got the blower to reach a good peak rpm (by my ear), but I had to have the high screw backed out all the way to get there, and it's still far to lean. I know most 2 stroke small engines end up with the H screw somewhere from 3/4 turn to 2 turns backed out from bottom, but having the screw all the way out with good fuel delivery and a freshly rebuilt carb means something's up.

Anyone care to enlighten me as to why the carb won't give enough fuel? Thanks y'all


----------

